# My Ps eating gravel!!



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i was just chilling infront of my tank and i saw my biggest one taking a mouthful of gravel and then spitting it out... could it be that they were really hungry? i haven't feed them for about 4 days....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how big are they if there around 6" it might be breeding behavior, makeing a nest

or what ever im not to up on the breeding part of keepin piranhas yet mine arnt

there


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

they are around 7-8". i have 4 of them.


----------



## pietpiranha (Apr 14, 2004)

no i think they are not hungry my p`s do the same thing, and i feed my 2x a day
greetzz john.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

they are sexually mature...they don't eat gravel...might be signs of breeding...just maybe...don't get your hope up too high


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

that would be awesome if they did breed!!!

hmm.. i saw one of them eating rocks.. so does that mean that one is just mature or all of them? also, when they show breeding behavior.. does that mean they're are males and females in the tank??


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

They don't eat gravel...they stand up side down blowing the gravel...in my experience...the male usually does that...can't guarantee that there are males and females in your tank...since you have 4...you might...just might have more than 1 female...good luck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It may be signs of breeding, but maybe it's just the fish that do it just found a tiny piece of food between the gravel they found and try to pick up.

And trust me, when it comes to food, even the smallest morcel is interesting: it took my red more than 10 minutes before he finally managed to grab that minute piece of algae pellet


























Note: with black gravel, food stands out as if it's glowing in the dark - what color is the gravel in your tank?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i don't think that there was food stuck because i haven't feed them in like 4 days.. i thought they were eating it cus they were hungry or something... but u guys told me that it could be signs of breeding... i hope so!!... i just hope they i didn't get stuck with all females or all males.... they do fight a lot... its usually my two biggest ones fighting each other... or it's my two little ones fighting.. never a mix...

and to answer your question judazz.. my gravel is a mix of blue and black... i know it's not "natural", but if were to change it to something they woiuld see in the wild.. would that increase the chance of them mating?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> and to answer your question judazz.. my gravel is a mix of blue and black... i know it's not "natural", but if were to change it to something they woiuld see in the wild.. would that increase the chance of them mating?


 I have no idea - reds have bred under all sorts of conditions, some favorable/ideal, some far from that.

If it makes them feel more comfortable, it may increase the chances, but I wouldn't count on it - the changing of gravel may spook your fish out to such an extent they will abandon any breeding behaviour (if that's indeed what they are showing, of course).

About your gravel color: I was asking because you may have noticed any food items they were after (which was not the case): on dark gravel you'd see it easily, on natural-colored gravel it's much harder to spot...


----------

